# And Now My Girly Cat is Gone



## Smokey596 (Nov 29, 2010)

Two weeks after my Snow Kitty left this world, my heart is as empty as my house is now.







I sent my sweet Girly cat on her way tonight. When I got home from work I held her for about an hour. She was so sleepy from being sick and from some medicine I gave her to calm her. But I just held her and talked to her and petted her. And I held her as she left this world at the vet's office. The doctor walked me out of the office and said she would take good care of her.







I just can't believe they are both gone now.

Sweet Girly







I loved you so much. Mostly at first because of how much Dad loved you. You came to live with me after he passed away, and you made yourself right at home. You were such a funny little girl. You had that meow that sounded like you were yelling at me. And you hardly ever left my lap unless it was to find a spot of sunshine to sit in. You loved the sunshine and being warm. You even liked to sneak under the drapes and make a tent over the heating vent. And every night for years you would come into the bedroom with a toy mouse in your mouth to put into the bed. And then you would go get another one. And another one. And a fourth one. I always praised you and told you what a good girl you were. You were my little love bug. I miss your sweet little heart already. Rest easy, little Girly cat.


----------



## miscellaneous (May 24, 2021)

I'm so very sorry to hear that both of your cats have passed away, and can only imagine how heartbroken you must be. Thank you for sharing her story with us.


----------



## PinotNoir (Feb 26, 2018)

So very sorry for your loss of both kitties in such a short time.


----------

